# Noob Snowboarder... For Now!



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Unless you just cruise all the time i would not buy all white. it is so hard to keep clean....


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

and hard to see when you bust your ass, especially as a noob.

i have a white jacket and it gets dirty around my wrists and zippers ... started looking like shit after a few days


----------

